# Ear problem



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

We had Cara at the vets tonight as she's scratching her ear. There's nothing in the ear and no sign of inspection. Got canaural to administer for a week. The vet said if it persists it may be a sign of a food allergy.

She has a simple diet of 500-530g of nature diet and about 4 gravy bones a day.

Just in case it's the gravy bones can anyone recommend a quality snack. She doesn't like well beloved ones though.

K xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

whatabout the dehydrated liver snacks? Lady loves them


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Please tell me these come in a packet .....


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

My boy Stanley gets ear infection too now and again despite me cleaning regularly and removing excess hair.. CleanAural for a few days always clears it. Good luck, fingers crossed


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They come ore done, in a bag...lol in the treat aisle at all the big dog stores


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I have bought Daisy a load of snacks recently from PAH as she is chewing everything she can get her paws on at the moment! This is Daisy's little lot I bought her at the weekend (spoilt doggy!)










The three bags on the right are Tripe sticks, fish sticks and Paddywacks. All natural chews...the others might be a bit dodgier but wanted to get a good variety!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Dried tripe always goes down well with weller, it still stinks though so he has to eat in the garden  With treats and a possible food allergy just try to stick to the most unrefined treats. Its the same with us really the more refined food has more junk in it and is less good for you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just posted a review on my blog on some tasty doggy treats .. half trotters, pigs tails, pigs snouts, oxtails etc, yum yum I hear you say lol  

Honey and Picnic have cooperated in the testing, lucky girls hey 

Pigs ears are still a favourite too xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Just posted a review on my blog on some tasty doggy treats .. half trotters, pigs tails, pigs snouts, oxtails etc, yum yum I hear you say lol
> 
> Honey and Picnic have cooperated in the testing, lucky girls hey
> 
> Pigs ears are still a favourite too xxx


 Love your treat reviews JoJo bet the girls enjoyed being testers for all those 

I do have to be careful giving too many pork treats as mine get upset tums.

The place where I get mine also do honey snouts- so they are like a really pale colour and light and not greasy. Haven't tried those yet.


Glad you got some big pig tails!!- I know they can be a bit messy but they last well and are good value for that reason. I am lucky though because they place I go I get them for 90p each


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly used to have terrible trouble with her ears. She had a couple of nasty infections and needed daily cleaning. We got Canal Aural and it definitely helped. But by far the best thing we did was change her food. We changed from Arden Grange to Barking Heads and unbelievably her ears are always clean now!! I can't remember the last time I had to clean them and I haven't used the Canal aural in months.


----------



## barrelman (Oct 2, 2010)

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly used to have terrible trouble with her ears. She had a couple of nasty infections and needed daily cleaning. We got Canal Aural and it definitely helped. But by far the best thing we did was change her food. We changed from Arden Grange to Barking Heads and unbelievably her ears are always clean now!! I can't remember the last time I had to clean them and I haven't used the Canal aural in months.


This is interesting, Stanley is fed Arden Grange too. Might look at changing?


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hatties ears a bit yeasty when she was younger vet said not to worry as as she got older her ears would open out and it would not be a problem. He was dead against starting to administer ear washes as would interfear with natural balance of ears. She now has clean ears no problems.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Ear drops finished but she's still having a scratch but not as much. 

Madam is off to posh paws on Wednesday for the full works and the groomer is going to give her ears a good clean and try to pluck some of the hair just in case that is the problem. 

I'll try and get some before and after shots for you all (of her not the ears) - she looks like a right scruffbag at the moment ... sure there are some eyes underneath all that hair somewhere


----------

